# Red currant cuttings



## Arne (Jun 3, 2011)

Took some cuttings off of the red currants before they leafed out. Stuck them in a jar of water and put them in the windowsill in the kitchen. Kathy was going to throw them out the other day and said look at this. They have rooted, now time to get them in some potting soil. Thaks, jstar, didn't think it would work but if I can keep them alive we will have more little currant plants. By the way, bet this will work with your black currants too. Will try and root a few more after they get done bearing. Arne.


----------



## lloyd (Jun 3, 2011)

thanks for the post Arne. I did not know they would sprout . I've Got to get some starts from my folks. to plant at my place.


----------



## jtstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Your welcome Arne Glad I could be of some help for you


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Jun 3, 2011)

Currants are easy to start, just stick them into some potting mix, no need to do the waterjar start. A little rooting hormone and off you go. Our only problem with them was we got red mites and had to spray with insecticidal soap. Red currants make a good wine, especially if you throw in a few elderberries  Crackedcork


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 3, 2011)

...and can you do the same with black currents also? Do you have to do this before they leaf out or can you do this at any time.


----------



## Arne (Jun 3, 2011)

After they get done bearing I am going to try again. Will let you know if it can be done later too. Jack mite be able to tell us. Get some more going and have to get em to Concord, Ne. Arne.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Jun 3, 2011)

We pruned some black ones and left the stems on the ground in the spring, some of them had run roots into the ground. They are even easier then elderberries to get going. Crackedcork


----------



## lloyd (Jun 4, 2011)

can you sprout elderberries too?


----------



## grapeman (Jun 4, 2011)

When I gave some black currants to Wade last year, some of the stems had laid on the ground and they sprouted roots. A few broke off. They were so well rooted as Wade and I dug them up. We dug some of those and Wade grew them also. We left some as there were just so many. I later dug some of them up when I was cleaning the area up to replant to grapes and sent them to Al F. I also sent him some seedlings. They are very easy to propagate. By the way Wade, did they ever get much for blossoms this year?


----------



## FTC Wines (Jun 4, 2011)

Will these methods work with blueberries. i could use a few more bushes. Roy FightingTown Creek Wines


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Jun 4, 2011)

Yes, if you find a bush you really like take cuttings, try to get 3 nodes, put 2 nodes underground and one up on top to leaf out, we bought special deep plastic pots when we were doing them and it made it a lot easier. We had some mites with them also. We usually start ours about March, tent over the cuttings until they get some leaves and then remove the tent and keep them under lights and then outside when it warms up and after all the other garden chores are done they will have enough roots to plant out. Crackedcork



lloyd said:


> can you sprout elderberries too?


----------

